# New Mod



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please welcome our new mod Pat.. as regular posters will know Pat lived for many years in Hurghada so has a good working knowledge of the red sea area and as we all know things are different at the seaside to the big city.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome Pat!


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please welcome our new mod Pat.. as regular posters will know Pat lived for many years in Hurghada so has a good working knowledge of the red sea area and as we all know things are different at the seaside to the big city.


Is that hurghadapat who I've seen on this forum many times?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Ban me 

Ban me 

Ban me


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Ban me
> 
> Ban me
> 
> Ban me


:banplease:
but why


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Yaaaay.... congratulations, Pat.....
Good choice, Maiden!!!:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> :banplease:
> but why




Lol he doesn't mean it, it is Adrian being Adrian


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol he doesn't mean it, it is Adrian being Adrian


But I've never been banned and I've tried so hard

And we find out what power Pat has ;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> But I've never been banned and I've tried so hard
> 
> And we find out what power Pat has ;-)




I am going to have a pre ban long pokey stick.. you are first in line


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow - I'm so excited !!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Wow - I'm so excited !!!!




Sadly I suspected that might the case


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly I suspected that might the case


You know me


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> Is that hurghadapat who I've seen on this forum many times?[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> :wave: Yep that's me.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

hurghadapat said:


> hyper_janice said:
> 
> 
> > Is that hurghadapat who I've seen on this forum many times?[/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Ban me
> 
> Ban me
> 
> Ban me


I thought you'd pick on why almost all mods in here are girls  

But that was good too :tongue1:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I thought you'd pick on why almost all mods in here are girls
> 
> But that was good too :tongue1:


Do really need me to tell you why the mods are girls.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Do really need me to tell you why the mods are girls.


Cause girls are nicer, smarter, more lovely, more reasonable and the rest of those myths, right?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Cause girls are nicer, smarter, more lovely, more reasonable and the rest of those myths, right?


Talk about creeping to the new Mod :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Is cus THEY are in charge - no matter how much they let us think we are - we blokes do as we are told


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations, Pat!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Talk about creeping to the new Mod :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Is cus THEY are in charge - no matter how much they let us think we are - we blokes do as we are told


Good to know somebody knows their place!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Talk about creeping to the new Mod :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Is cus THEY are in charge - no matter how much they let us think we are - we blokes do as we are told


Creeping to the new mods? You did read my post, all of it, right? 

We blokes do as we're told cause we're smarter, and nicer


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Dead guy - girls read what they wanna read and they we see your post as a complement
The "myths" word is lost (opposite until now I pointed it out)


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Talk about creeping to the new Mod :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Is cus THEY are in charge - no matter how much they let us think we are - we blokes do as we are told


Nothing wrong with a bit of creeping now and again.....nothing nicer than seeing a bloke on hands and knees.

Yes Adrian....you have got it in one there :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Lanason said:


> Dead guy - girls read what they wanna read and they we see your post as a complement
> The "myths" word is lost (opposite until now I pointed it out)


Sorry Lanason, but not all of us "missed" the myths word. We all have good days and bad. God help us all be our best, male and female for in his eyes we are not different. We are better if we look at it as He does.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> Sorry Lanason, but not all of us "missed" the myths word. We all have good days and bad. God help us all be our best, male and female for in his eyes we are not different. We are better if we look at it as He does.



Yes and we are just having a laugh and joke....nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Yes and we are just having a laugh and joke....nothing more nothing less.


Sadly, I think Brit humour is "lost" on the rest of the world - opening ceremony proved that:boxing:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Sadly, I think Brit humour is "lost" on the rest of the world - opening ceremony proved that:boxing:


or is it "Sadly, MY humour is "lost" on the rest of the world"


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> or is it "Sadly, MY humour is "lost" on the rest of the world"


Well i understand it so think your first comment was probably right.


----------

